# DON’T MISS OUT



## FM William Burns (Mar 11, 2010)

Only 75 *“Code of Honor”*Scholarships available for the Final Action Hearings


----------



## RJJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: DON’T MISS OUT

Ya! I don't even get emails from them any more! I doubt I would get a code of what ever! How much does the scholarship cost? :mrgreen:

I believe I have been to my last hearing!


----------



## packsaddle (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: DON’T MISS OUT

Fine Print:  Only members who voted for residential sprinklers are eligible.


----------



## peach (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: DON’T MISS OUT

Pack..

I'm old.. can you use a larger font.. but I caught something about eligibility

Thanks

me


----------



## High Desert (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: DON’T MISS OUT

peach, you always have to read the fine print.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: DON’T MISS OUT

Pack,

Now that's just toooooo funny!


----------



## AegisFPE (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: DON’T MISS OUT

I like the fine print.

_Peach:  Don't miss out on the fun, you can press [Ctrl] and repeatedly tap the [+/=] key to enlarge the fonts on the screen, then keep holding [Ctrl] and tap [-/_] to shrink them back down._


----------



## RJJ (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: DON’T MISS OUT

Pack: that explains everything!


----------



## texas transplant (Mar 12, 2010)

Re: DON’T MISS OUT

Love it Pack   :lol:  :lol:


----------

